# Buch zum Thema Treiber schreiben



## KILLSMAKER (24. Oktober 2005)

Moin!

 Bitte schlagt mich nicht, wenn das Thema schon 10-mal hier im Forum war und ich zu blöd bin es zu finden!
also meine Frage: Kennt jemand ein Buch zum Thema Treiber schreiben und benötige ich irgendwelche Vorkentnisse dafür außer c++ ( z.B. assembler)?
thx

Gruß Killsmaker


----------



## Patrick Kamin (24. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

http://www.oreilly.de/german/freebooks/linuxdrive2ger/book1.html


gruß Patrick


----------



## KILLSMAKER (24. Oktober 2005)

Danke werde ich mir mal genauer angucken.

Gibt es noch weitere Empfehlungen( vielleicht speziell für win xp) um mal zu vergleichen welches ich mir denn nun ganz durchlese

Gruß Killsmaker


----------



## KILLSMAKER (25. Oktober 2005)

Ok.
Vielleicht waren meine Ansprüche zu hoch!

Hat jemand ein Tutorial?

gruß killsmaker


----------



## Tobias K. (26. Oktober 2005)

moin


 Such doch mal in Richtung DDK von Microsoft. Da findest du bestimmt ne Menge.


 mfg
 umbrasaxum


----------

